# Another hit to us modelers



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, I went shopping at Jans Hobby Shop today and saw the owner who I have known for some time. I was looking for a color of Polly Scale Paint and Collette told me that people aren't doing it like they used to and I think she said its discontinued. Then she dropped the big bombshell, at the end of this year Jans will be closing down shop. Her son who is a professional Model builder has had enough. The taxes are killing her Collette told me and they aren't taking in enough business to cover the rent. This is NYC and we are down to one shop in Manhattan called the Red Caboose and Al said he is staying open. He too was shocked about Jans Hobby Shop closing. No question its a bad day and a substantial hit for the Hobby Business. Luckily I have every thing I need but I will now take a few more trips to buy everything I need before Jans closes. Now I can say its looking bad for the model industry. Its almost gone here in N.Y.C. and I'm sad. Guy Schlicter.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

When I was in Michigan I had one shop that was 5 minutes away. I did most of my buying there. There were a few others that were half an hour away and I visited them every few weeks or so. After moving to KY the only shop is an hour away, and it's a Hobbytown USA. So, mainly mainstream stuff and nothing special or unique. Now, I do most of my shopping online. I would rather walk into a mom and pop shop, but there just aren't any. Boy, if I were rich....


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

High taxes will kill business, big and small, every time!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

There is something sad about the LHS closing that hits a universal cord at least for some of us who are older. Not only are we living in a tough economic times, but there seems to be a lost of the "hands on" arts so to speak. I come from a good size family and many of my nephews wouldn't know what to to with a model kit if it didn't come with a joystick or some internet interface connection. They will come over to my house an see my 22 inch Enterprise (other builds too) and not even give it a second look, they have no idea of the amount of work and thought that went into it. Building kits, problem solving and perseverance all go together, but I guess it's just not as attractive as some of the computer games and other distractions that are out there. Its too bad too. 

I am fortunate here in the Twin Cities we still have some LHS going strong.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I give my local Hobby shop all the business I can. I love the place, but I don't know how long it can last... every time I walk in now, I thank the Lords of Kobol.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Maritain said:


> ... they have no idea of the amount of work and thought that went into it.


"Geez, couldn't ya just buy one?"


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

SteveR said:


> "Geez, couldn't ya just buy one?"


Like it would be as good as what we can make...:freak:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

For me, out here in CA, the nearest Hobby show is only 13 miles down the road in Lancaster, as there is none in Rosamond. So I have to ride a bus down to it. If this town get bigger maybe someone can move into this town.


----------



## Jimbo Bob (Mar 29, 2009)

Never been to Manhattan but I am kinda surprised that there is a hobby shop there at all. Everything hobby related I buy these days I find online and have shipped - usually from China and half the price of buying it locally.


----------



## Chertok tv (Jun 10, 2011)

For what it's worth when I licensed the rights to make the "My Favorite Martian" model..I was happy that it was marketed through smaller hobby shops.
The loss of these little stores is just a huge hit to the hobby which I have always loved and supported.
The Pegasus hobbies company has supported American hobby stores through their distribution..they are to be applauded for this.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm thinking the NYC lifestyle is not really compatible with model building... Just sayin'
Model building is still popular in other parts of the world so I think it will be around.
Guy you might have to mail order your stuff....


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

KUROK said:


> I'm thinking the NYC lifestyle is not really compatible with model building... Just sayin'
> Model building is still popular in other parts of the world so I think it will be around.
> Guy you might have to mail order your stuff....


Oh, yeah. Belgium and Japan, for instance. Terrific quality stuff.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

RSN said:


> High taxes will kill business, big and small, every time!! :thumbsup:


Yeah, that will show those rich selfish business owners they have to pay their fair share!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

RSN said:


> High taxes will kill business, big and small, every time!! :thumbsup:


Not having enough business to cover the rent was also an issue, wasn't it? Sometimes low demand kills businesses.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

That's what kills most businesses. If you don't have enough customer traffic - you won't have enough money to get by with. This is why I use automotive paints on my models. I decant them into a clean, dry soup can. Then I put them into a jar for safe keeping. I know that you guys don't use anything, but Tamiya, or Testors, and other model related brands, but this saves me a bundle on buying it in small jars. I save the old ones when empty. I recycle them and other jars for mixing. You never know when you'll need it! If some place is going out of business I buy all the stuff I know I'll need for later. The rest I just make myself. I don't usually need a lot of premade items since I make my own, but I know that you guys can't always do that. It also helps to have it just in case you need it. 

~ Chris​


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

KUROK said:


> I'm thinking the NYC lifestyle is not really compatible with model building... Just sayin'
> Model building is still popular in other parts of the world so I think it will be around.
> Guy you might have to mail order your stuff....


Where do you get this crap.........I was born in New York City,spent half my life there making models and working at Polk's Hobbies,and know the folks at Jans well.......and do tell,what exactly is the "NYC lifestyle?"


----------



## Vindi (Mar 20, 2009)

falcondesigns said:


> .......and do tell,what exactly is the "NYC lifestyle?"


Well you know...Friends, Seinfeld, Law and Order, Saturday Night Fever...etc :dude:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

KUROK said:


> I'm thinking the NYC lifestyle is not really compatible with model building... Just sayin'


????????????

I'm from way down Dixie Land and one of my best buddies is from NYC and lives here now has built models all his life. He might disagree with that! Just sayin'...


hal9001-


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I was born and raised just outside New York and grew up with the hobby. I too would be interested to know what the "New York lifestyle" is??!!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

SteveR said:


> Not having enough business to cover the rent was also an issue, wasn't it? Sometimes low demand kills businesses.


Very true, but I was a business owner and I can tell you when sales go down, for any reason, if you are over taxed, that is just money out of your pocket and food off the table. Every little bit helps, that is all I was saying. :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

RSN said:


> Very true, but I was a business owner and I can tell you when sales go down, for any reason, if you are over taxed, that is just mony out of your pocket and food off the table. Every little bit helps, that is all I was saying. :thumbsup:


Agreed.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

KUROK said:


> I'm thinking the NYC lifestyle is not really compatible with model building... Just sayin'


Them's fightin' words!


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

just a quick update. I went back to Jans today and did a little more shopping. Yesterday the Mother was there and today Fred the son and I believe the manager was there and I tried to find out more. He said hi and nothing else and he looked as if he was under pressure so what do you think. And yes I tried to find out more from him and he said nothing.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Guy Schlicter said:


> just a quick update. I went back to Jans today and did a little more shopping. Yesterday the Mother was there and today Fred the son and I believe the manager was there and I tried to find out more. He said hi and nothing else and he looked as if he was under pressure so what do you think. And yes I tried to find out more from him and he said nothing.


Best of luck to them and hope they're there a long, long time. They have so many things pounding them! The economey, on line stores and of course, BIG BROTHER....

hal9001-


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

It's not neccessarily big brother, but the world economy for crude oil - the same oil that all petroleum products are made from.  The manufacturers that create the plastic pellets the model companies use have to all balance that extra cost out some how. We all get it - in the end! IE: Bend over, insert 2 X 4!


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

In the past 5 years 3 hobby stores closed in my area. Now only one hobby store remains and what ever you find at AC Moores or Michaels. I got tired of that so I got my state tax ID number and I am renting a booth at an antique and craft market about 10 miles from my home. I am listed as 1 of 2 hobby stores in my zip code and 1 of 7 in my area code of Stevens Internationals web site. My booth is 8 feet square and I have more than 100 model kits in stock. To help the business along I got a friend to create the Star Trek warp engines for the Cheyenne class star ships. So if you don't have a hobby store, start one of your own!:wave:


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Dyonisis said:


> It's not neccessarily big brother, but the world economy for crude oil - the same oil that all petroleum products are made from.  The manufacturers that create the plastic pellets the model companies use have to all balance that extra cost out some how. We all get it - in the end! IE: Bend over, insert 2 X 4!


The raw material costs don't have as big an effect on the bottom line as you might think. I've had conversations with Larry Thompson over at Pegasus Hobbies about this very topic. Raw material costs have been relatively stable, even though we see the oil markets going up. While there have been increases, it's not nearly like the price of gasoline, for instance, when the price of oil goes up and the price of gasoline goes up double, even though the oil is for delivery in the future.

What affected his bottom line the most, and thus the price of his kits, were the tooling costs. They jumped on him recently and that's why you saw the Tripod kit costing around $65. As demand increased for the services of tooling manufacturers in China, so did the costs. 

The second significant factor affecting the price of our kits is shipping. Have you picked up one of the Kothoga kits that Pegasus makes? Heavy sucker, isn't it? Well, guess what, when that stuff gets sent over here, they are charged by weight.

Look, the hobby industry is an evolving one, just like everything in life. Always has been, always will be. It will evolve because of changing tastes just as quickly as it is affected by market forces. Hell, just the concept of a "hobby industry" dates from the early 50's. Prior to that, most free time was spent out of doors. Model kits came along in the mid-50's and boys spent more time indoors. Fine. Remember when slot cars hit back in the early/mid-60's? Huge market. Then they died out. Remember the 12" GI Joes of the early-70's? Well, the 3 3/4" Star Wars figures of the late-70's killed that off.

While I will always enjoy going into a Hobby Shop and reliving the days of my mis-spent youth (and middle age now), I can still get my supplies (or "fix" if you will) from other outlets if it goes away. Will it be as much fun? No. But I'll still be able to create something with my own hands. That's what matter the most to me.

Personally, I think the model hobby is doing OK, even if the retail side is not. How many times have we trumpeted the release of Frank's or Larry's latest offerings with "this is the kit I was waiting for as a kid......" or some such saying. That sounds like a positive thing to me....... Let this generation have their computers and videogames. I've got a model kit to build, dammit.

:hat:

Gene


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I find the perspective in the OP's original post to be rather interesting, but a tad myopic. It talks about the "hit" we modelers take when a local hobby shop closes its doors, but it is nothing of the kind. It might make buying models and modeling supplies less convenient, but not impossible. We can always find other sources via the internet and it might take a few days to get them in hand, but it can still happen. You can blame the economy all you want, but really comes down to each and every one of us as the consumer. We make the decision to either pay 75 bucks for a model of the Flying Sub in a local hobby shop, ot buy it for 65 bucks on the internet. We might justify that decision by patronizing a local shop for the supplies to build and paint that model, but selling glue and paint isn't going to be enough to pay for that "overpriced" model that the shop owner has already paid for and is collecting dust until he lowers the price (and his profit) so it will finally go out the door.

The real loss in this situation is the loss of the shop owner's livelihood and source of income - In some cases, the loss of a business that has sustained their family for multiple generations. If you're going to weep for someone, weep for the one who truly suffers fom the loss. When a family run business closes down, its not like can just start one up again in a few months.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Back when Revell released the 1/48 Bell X-1, they touted the kit as being made from a soybean-based styrene. What happened to that kind of plastic?


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Gemini1999 said:


> We make the decision to either pay 75 bucks for a model of the Flying Sub in a local hobby shop, ot buy it for 65 bucks on the internet.


Wanting to keep my LHS open is why I buy everything I possibly can from that store, and only going to the Internet for things he doesn't carry. Does it cost me a little more? I'm sure it does sometimes, but it is worth it to drop over there at lunch and pick up a sheet of styrene, a can of Tamiya paint, or the newest Round 2 release without having to wait for it to come in the mail.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Truth be told, the cost of shipping a kit bought online usually equals the cost of the same kit at a local hobby shop so to me cost is not a factor. There is nothing better than walking into a store where the owner knows you, calls you by name, knows what you like, recommends products and treats you like a friend and not just a customer. Supporting them also keeps money in your community and keeps local economies healthy. If you are lucky enough to have one nearby, use them!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm not saying there are no model builders in NYC, not at all. There are millions of people in that city. However, it seems that NYC is known for a fast paced lifestyle isn't it (New-York-minute, etc.)?
Also, why is there now to be perhaps one LHS in the city?
It's funny how NY'ers pipe up so fast when you say anything about NYC!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

KUROK said:


> I'm not saying there are no model builders in NYC, not at all. There are millions of people in that city. However, it seems that NYC is known for a fast paced lifestyle isn't it (New-York-minute, etc.)?
> Also, why is there now to be perhaps one LHS in the city?
> It's funny how NY'ers pipe up so fast when you say anything about NYC!


Mostly because people who have never lived there think in stereotypes and make false assuptions that are not based in fact. Just sayin'! :thumbsup:


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

RSN said:


> Truth be told, the cost of shipping a kit bought online usually equals the cost of the same kit at a local hobby shop so to me cost is not a factor. There is nothing better than walking into a store where the owner knows you, calls you by name, knows what you like, recommends products and treats you like a friend and not just a customer. Supporting them also keeps money in your community and keeps local economies healthy. If you are lucky enough to have one nearby, use them!! :thumbsup:


Amen, brother. 

(Same goes for bookstores, too......)

Gene


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The REAL HIT on the hobby folks will be the discontinuation of oil based paints and glues. The idiots at the EPA need some dirt dumped on them. Perhaps 60,000 tons?


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Y3a said:


> The REAL HIT on the hobby folks will be the discontinuation of oil based paints and glues. The idiots at the EPA need some dirt dumped on them. Perhaps 60,000 tons?


:thumbsup:

Well anyone in New York City (or anywhere else) that wants to get model kits from me is invited to come to Duncannon, PA. The bad news is it is about a 3.5 hour trip one way. If you know what you want I can have it in stock when you get here. Please note my hours are Wednesday through Sunday 10am to 5pm. My booth is located in the Old Sled Works building. I am still updating my web site with all of the model kits I have in stock, http://www.perrycountyhobbies.com


----------



## armymedic80 (Aug 11, 2010)

Guy Schlicter said:


> Hi Folks, I went shopping at Jans Hobby Shop today and saw the owner who I have known for some time. I was looking for a color of Polly Scale Paint and Collette told me that people aren't doing it like they used to and I think she said its discontinued. Then she dropped the big bombshell, at the end of this year Jans will be closing down shop. Her son who is a professional Model builder has had enough. The taxes are killing her Collette told me and they aren't taking in enough business to cover the rent. This is NYC and we are down to one shop in Manhattan called the Red Caboose and Al said he is staying open. He too was shocked about Jans Hobby Shop closing. No question its a bad day and a substantial hit for the Hobby Business. Luckily I have every thing I need but I will now take a few more trips to buy everything I need before Jans closes. Now I can say its looking bad for the model industry. Its almost gone here in N.Y.C. and I'm sad. Guy Schlicter.


You can go to Bruckner Hobbies in the Bronx. They got everything there, but you know NY people, NY attitude you might not like the place. I used to go there when I lived in that city and he has everything and all the paints too.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Y3a said:


> The REAL HIT on the hobby folks will be the discontinuation of oil based paints and glues. The idiots at the EPA need some dirt dumped on them. Perhaps 60,000 tons?


Yeah, 'cause everybody loves smog-filled air, chemical-laced rivers, and the killing-off of various plant and animal species. Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Just so you know, oil occurs naturally in the earth and seeps up all on its own and contaminates the ground as do other toxins, "Radon anyone!". Everyone was screaming about the BP spill a few years ago. The Gulf of Mexico leeches more oil out naturally every year than was released from the rig, and that covers the entire Gulf! Sea life there has adapted to the polluted water there and thrives. We can "protect" the Earth all we want, but it will cause more harm to itself than man ever will. Nothing will stop tidal waves, earthquakes, volcanic erruptions and black smokers in the ocean. Just sayin'!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

seaQuest said:


> Yeah, 'cause everybody loves smog-filled air, chemical-laced rivers, and the killing-off of various plant and animal species. Sounds like a plan to me.


 
So, did you ever find out the fate of that soybean-based plastic you were asking about yesterday?


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Nope. I don't know if Revell uses it still or not. And I was thinking in terms of cost. Soybean-based styrene SHOULD be cheaper than petroleum-based styrene. 

Sorry about my "environmentalism" remarks. Guess it comes from living in a city with the tighest clean-air and -water regulations in the United States. And NOT imposed by the EPA or any Federal agency, but by Sacramento and the Los Angeles City Council on their own.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

The nuts that run CA and NY scare the heck outta me. Limiting the size of a soft drink you can buy (we just call um "Cokes" here) is insane. Whats next, limiting the size of a styrene model you can build because the bigger ones will expose you to more of that evil "glue" causing you to become a drug addict? I'm sure the average citizens of these states are great people.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

RSN said:


> Truth be told, the cost of shipping a kit bought online usually equals the cost of the same kit at a local hobby shop so to me cost is not a factor.


I wish this was true in my case. The closest hobby shop with prices comparable to online shopping (including shipping) is 25 miles away. At the others (only two of which are closer, and not by much) I'd have to pay at least 20-25% more per kit if I bought from them because of their mark-up (not including the cost of gasoline I'd use to get there and back).


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

seaQuest said:


> Nope. I don't know if Revell uses it still or not. And I was thinking in terms of cost. Soybean-based styrene SHOULD be cheaper than petroleum-based styrene.
> 
> Sorry about my "environmentalism" remarks. Guess it comes from living in a city with the tighest clean-air and -water regulations in the United States. And NOT imposed by the EPA or any Federal agency, but by Sacramento and the Los Angeles City Council on their own.


Well, LA needs to do something drastic. Next to New Orleans (Below sea level....really?!!) it is the worst place to build a major city. With the cool air coming in off the Pacific and running into the mountains, it sinks and can not get over that obstacle and acts as a cap. Even if you only had 1/4 the population there and everyone only used wood to heat and cook with and didn't use cars, you would still have a smog problem. The terrain makes it inevitable.

Using soy or corn, as a replacement for oil is not an option in my mind. To waste food when so many in the world are in need of nourishment seems obscene when there is already a more than adequate supply of oil, if only we were allowed to use it. :thumbsup:


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

RSN said:


> Well, LA needs to do something drastic. Next to New Orleans (Below sea level....really?!!) it is the worst place to build a mojor city. With the cool air coming in off the Pacific and running into the mountains, it sinks and can not get over that obstacle and acts as a cap. Even if you only had 1/4 the population there and everyone only used wood to heat and cook with and didn't use cars, you would still have a smog problem. The terrain makes it inevitable.
> 
> Using soy or corn, as a replacement for oil is not an option in my mind. To waste food when so many in the world are in need of nourishment seems obscene when there is already a more than adequate supply of oil, if only we were allowed to use it. :thumbsup:


I can't argue with the food issue. Especially when farmers are paid to NOT grow anything.

If you think CA is already run by nuts, here's something to think about. We have an emission-test program called Smog Chek (yes, I spelled it correctly), where you receive a notice in the mail telling you your car needs to be checked before you can send in for your license plate sticker. You go to a Smog Chek location, and pay about $40.00 to have your car tested. If it doesn't pass, it has to be repaired (most places offer a free re-test if your car doesn't pass after it's been repaired). If, however, your car cannot be repaired to meet CA state emission standards (classified as a "gross polluter), it can't be driven, usually leading to people selling them for scrap.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

seaQuest said:


> I can't argue with the food issue. Especially when farmers are paid to NOT grow anything.
> 
> If you think CA is already run by nuts, here's something to think about. We have an emission-test program called Smog Chek (yes, I spelled it correctly), where you receive a notice in the mail telling you your car needs to be checked before you can send in for your license plate sticker. You go to a Smog Chek location, and pay about $40.00 to have your car tested. If it doesn't pass, it has to be repaired (most places offer a free re-test if your car doesn't pass after it's been repaired). If, however, your car cannot be repaired to meet CA state emission standards (classified as a "gross polluter), it can't be driven, usually leading to people selling them for scrap.


Man, that is strict. I really love the area the times I have been out there, but things can be taken too far and actually hurt the people they are trying to help.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

RSN said:


> Well, LA needs to do something drastic. Next to New Orleans (Below sea level....really?!!) it is the worst place to build a mojor city. With the cool air coming in off the Pacific and running into the mountains, it sinks and can not get over that obstacle and acts as a cap. Even if you only had 1/4 the population there and everyone only used wood to heat and cook with and didn't use cars, you would still have a smog problem. The terrain makes it inevitable.
> 
> Using soy or corn, as a replacement for oil is not an option in my mind. To waste food when so many in the world are in need of nourishment seems obscene when there is already a more than adequate supply of oil, if only we were allowed to use it. :thumbsup:





RSN said:


> Man, that is strict. I really love the area the times I have been out there, but things can be taken too far and actually hurt the people they are trying to help.


It IS strict. And the Smog Chek program also turns into huge cash-ola for the garages that participate. I had a Merc Sable I had to test, and it wasn't going to pass, so the guy stopped the test before the results were transmitted to Sacramento. He told me it was going to be a $400.00+ repair. I took the car someplace else, it only needed a minor tune-up, AND they performed the test, all for under a C-note. But, as I said, it can translate into hugw profits for repair shops. When I lived in Illinois, their emissions program, The Illinois Clean Air Team, was taxpayer-supported; you went to a test center and your car was tested at no out-of-pocket cost to you, therefore no garages had a stake in making money from the program, conversely, they didn't have to pay for and install the dynamometer and other test equipment.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

seaQuest said:


> It IS strict. And the Smog Chek program also turns into huge cash-ola for the garages that participate. I had a Merc Sable I had to test, and it wasn't going to pass, so the guy stopped the test before the results were transmitted to Sacramento. He told me it was going to be a $400.00+ repair. I took the car someplace else, it only needed a minor tune-up, AND they performed the test, all for under a C-note. But, as I said, it can translate into hugw profits for repair shops. When I lived in Illinois, their emissions program, The Illinois Clean Air Team, was taxpayer-supported; you went to a test center and your car was tested at no out-of-pocket cost to you, therefore no garages had a stake in making money from the program, conversely, they didn't have to pay for and install the dynamometer and other test equipment.


Here in Gerogia it is only $20.00 for the test. Some repair shops do it, but I only go to car washes that do the test to avoid that very conflict of interest. Don't even want to think about what it is like back up in the New York area now for emissions testing. Well, I think we have beaten this one to death, back to model talk!!!


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Very sad your LHS is closing. 
Very fortunate to have a tremendous model community in my city. There are individuals here who model military, figures, and SciFi.k One of the retired military guys bought out a LHS and does a great job. He gets items in every subject as fast they are released. His prices are full list but I figure he is worth it.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Maritain said:


> There is something sad about the LHS closing that hits a universal cord at least for some of us who are older. Not only are we living in a tough economic times, but there seems to be a lost of the "hands on" arts so to speak.
> I am fortunate here in the Twin Cities we still have some LHS going strong.


 I was fortunate to visit/work in the Twin Cities last year. Really quite a nice place. I visited one tremendous LHS when I was there.

I believe you hit on an important point. The loss of "Hands On" type activities. I've had a lot of conversation with different types of Hobby or Craft people. All the skilled type hobbies seem to be declining. The Doll collectors, R/C, Paint by Numbers, woodcraft, working on cars, all these seem in major decline. I even noticed tonight at the BN Bookstore how small the cookbook section had become. Now if people consider the food we are offered nowdays good, Thats Scary!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

"The times, they are a' changing."


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Here in Los Angeles, we still have Kit Kraft, Smith Brothers Hobby Center (where I worked), Hobby House, Inc. (A radio-control store), two model railroad stores, and one chain store (Hobby People). And all are in the San Fernando Valley, all pluggin' away.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

seaQuest said:


> Here in Los Angeles, we still have Kit Kraft, Smith Brothers Hobby Center (where I worked), Hobby House, Inc. (A radio-control store), two model railroad stores, and one chain store (Hobby People). And all are in the San Fernando Valley, all pluggin' away.


Is hobby people the old "hobby shack"?


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Yup. The old name worked better.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

seaQuest said:


> Here in Los Angeles, we still have Kit Kraft, Smith Brothers Hobby Center (where I worked), Hobby House, Inc. (A radio-control store), two model railroad stores, and one chain store (Hobby People). And all are in the San Fernando Valley, all pluggin' away.


I find myself going to "Scale Model Stuff" on Canoga Ave for a lot of my paints and Evergreen stock. It's a great little store and only a few miles from me, I save Smith Brothers for the other supplies SMS doesn't carry.....:thumbsup:
Are you talking about the Hobby House on Vanowen St. in Reseda ? I stopped going there after it was sold years ago, no longer sells Models and the people there seemed rude the one time I went there after the new owners opened.....:drunk:


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Cajjunwolfman said:


> I was fortunate to visit/work in the Twin Cities last year. Really quite a nice place. I visited one tremendous LHS when I was there.
> 
> I believe you hit on an important point. The loss of "Hands On" type activities. I've had a lot of conversation with different types of Hobby or Craft people. All the skilled type hobbies seem to be declining. The Doll collectors, R/C, Paint by Numbers, woodcraft, working on cars, all these seem in major decline. I even noticed tonight at the BN Bookstore how small the cookbook section had become. Now if people consider the food we are offered nowdays good, Thats Scary!



You might be referring to Scale Model Supplies in St Paul. Their in a huge basement shop with a very large inventory to match, kits galore. If any of you guys come though you should stop in. And no I don't own it or work there. 

http://www.scalemodelsupplies.com/ 


"Now if people consider the food we are offered nowdays good, Thats Scary!"

Oh I loath Sysco, it seems like just about every restaurant is nothing more than a Sysco delivery system ready to give you that processed burger made months in advance.....yuk!!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

seaQuest said:


> ...and one chain store (Hobby People).


There used to be a Hobby People location in La Habra, about 10 miles from my house. I wasn't surprised when it closed a few years ago--every time I "browsed" there they were overpriced, understocked, and understaffed, and the few employees there at any given time didn't seem to know much about the products they sold or care about providing customer service. Granted, this might have been unique to that location, but my experiences there didn't exactly make me want to shop at any of their other locations.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

teslabe said:


> I find myself going to "Scale Model Stuff" on Canoga Ave for a lot of my paints and Evergreen stock. It's a great little store and only a few miles from me, I save Smith Brothers for the other supplies SMS doesn't carry.....:thumbsup:
> Are you talking about the Hobby House on Vanowen St. in Reseda ? I stopped going there after it was sold years ago, no longer sells Models and the people there seemed rude the one time I went there after the new owners opened.....:drunk:


Well, even before, the owners of Hobby House always seemed to have their noses in the air regarding plastic kits. I used to live on Sherman Way @ Lindley, so if I needed something in a pinch, I went there.

Where's this store on Canoga? Do you know the cross-street?


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> There used to be a Hobby People location in La Habra, about 10 miles from my house. I wasn't surprised when it closed a few years ago--every time I "browsed" there they were overpriced, understocked, and understaffed, and the few employees there at any given time didn't seem to know much about the products they sold or care about providing customer service. Granted, this might have been unique to that location, but my experiences there didn't exactly make me want to shop at any of their other locations.


Truth to tell, I haven't been to the Encino Hobby People since they were still Hobby Shack. I live closer to Kit Kraft now, so I go there more often than Smith Brothers. I'll go there when I'm making a bigger purchase, and David and Jason still give me the employee discount.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Maritain said:


> "Now if people consider the food we are offered nowdays good, Thats Scary!"
> 
> Oh I loath Sysco, it seems like just about every restaurant is nothing more than a Sysco delivery system ready to give you that processed burger made months in advance.....yuk!!!


Don't forget U.S. Foodservice.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

seaQuest said:


> I can't argue with the food issue. Especially when farmers are paid to NOT grow anything.
> 
> If you think CA is already run by nuts, here's something to think about. We have an emission-test program called Smog Chek (yes, I spelled it correctly), where you receive a notice in the mail telling you your car needs to be checked before you can send in for your license plate sticker. You go to a Smog Chek location, and pay about $40.00 to have your car tested. If it doesn't pass, it has to be repaired (most places offer a free re-test if your car doesn't pass after it's been repaired). If, however, your car cannot be repaired to meet CA state emission standards (classified as a "gross polluter), it can't be driven, usually leading to people selling them for scrap.


Ho-Hum. In VA. we have to have our cars emission tested every 2 years to get our registration and tags renewed. Its only a brilliant idea to the lefties, to the rest is just part of the process. VA. isn't a nanny state.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

seaQuest said:


> Where's this store on Canoga? Do you know the cross-street?


Scale Model Stuff
7259 Canoga Ave, Canoga Park, CA. It's a little north of Sherman Way, its a small shop but very close and good for getting my supplies from when I need something fast......:thumbsup: Where are you located, just the city?


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

GKvfx said:


> The raw material costs don't have as big an effect on the bottom line as you might think. I've had conversations with Larry Thompson over at Pegasus Hobbies about this very topic. Raw material costs have been relatively stable, even though we see the oil markets going up. While there have been increases, it's not nearly like the price of gasoline, for instance, when the price of oil goes up and the price of gasoline goes up double, even though the oil is for delivery in the future.
> 
> What affected his bottom line the most, and thus the price of his kits, were the tooling costs. They jumped on him recently and that's why you saw the Tripod kit costing around $65. As demand increased for the services of tooling manufacturers in China, so did the costs.
> 
> ...


Well, that too, but not nearly as much as production, and licensing. I forgot about them too. I see your point as well. The G.I. Joe dolls were being phased out in the mid seventies to smaller, and cheaper toys. The popularity of Star Wars toys certainly didn't help. I like my computer games, and Nintendo 64, but I'd rather build a model any day! It gives you a sense of accomplishment, and satisfaction. And unlike videogames it can be seen without electricy by all. It doesn't require sitting around shooting at digitized images with no merit, or anything to show for being alive. At least with models you have an outlet for creativity, and a skill that you can apply later in life! We always played outside when we were kids - no videogames! This is why we were never fat (my sister and I), but my brother was in love with food - he still is! I'd say that my best memories are of the models that our dad built, and that we learned to build with. Videogames are a distraction for when glue needs to dry, or paint is still wet - not so much for anything else. It keeps me from ruining a perfectly good paint job by being impatient waiting for it to dry! :tongue:



RSN said:


> Well, LA needs to do something drastic. Next to New Orleans (Below sea level....really?!!) it is the worst place to build a mojor city. With the cool air coming in off the Pacific and running into the mountains, it sinks and can not get over that obstacle and acts as a cap. Even if you only had 1/4 the population there and everyone only used wood to heat and cook with and didn't use cars, you would still have a smog problem. The terrain makes it inevitable.


 That and being in the middle of a desert doesn't help things with the air being so polluted. 



RSN said:


> Using soy or corn, as a replacement for oil is not an option in my mind. To waste food when so many in the world are in need of nourishment seems obscene when there is already a more than adequate supply of oil, if only we were allowed to use it. :thumbsup:


 That would make too much sense! Why use what you've got when you can force others to let you use theirs?!  We only use a fraction of our oil we produce, but we're still willing to be gouged for using foreign oil. 



seaQuest said:


> I can't argue with the food issue. Especially when farmers are paid to NOT grow anything.
> 
> If you think CA is already run by nuts, here's something to think about. We have an emission-test program called Smog Chek (yes, I spelled it correctly), where you receive a notice in the mail telling you your car needs to be checked before you can send in for your license plate sticker. You go to a Smog Chek location, and pay about $40.00 to have your car tested. If it doesn't pass, it has to be repaired (most places offer a free re-test if your car doesn't pass after it's been repaired). If, however, your car cannot be repaired to meet CA state emission standards (classified as a "gross polluter), it can't be driven, usually leading to people selling them for scrap.


 That's just a shame and a scam! Being that they're in a high pollution area you'd think that they would encourage using public transportation to reduce vehicle usage. We're in the communist states of Mexico America! Why should the majority of the people have to bow to the whim of a few? Remember - EVERYTHING is known to the state of California (Sally-Porn-Ya to my friends) to cause cancer! At least that's what all the labels I've been reading on all the products I buy say. :tongue:



Zombie_61 said:


> There used to be a Hobby People location in La Habra, about 10 miles from my house. I wasn't surprised when it closed a few years ago--every time I "browsed" there they were overpriced, understocked, and understaffed, and the few employees there at any given time didn't seem to know much about the products they sold or care about providing customer service. Granted, this might have been unique to that location, but my experiences there didn't exactly make me want to shop at any of their other locations.


 I've been places like that where they don't care whether, or not they have a job! I guess that making money is not a priority to them, or those like them? :freak: This is why they closed - no one wants to be treated as inferior by elitist snobs that don't know what they're doing, or why they're even in this business! 

~ Chris​


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Dyonisis said:


> That's just a shame and a scam! Being that they're in a high pollution area you'd think that they would encourage using public transportation to reduce vehicle usage.


They do encourage it, but it's an uphill battle. In my experience California, perhaps more than any other U.S. state, is very car-centric; people don't want to give up their cars in favor of slow, uncomfortable, overcrowded buses (commuter trains are still a relatively new concept here). As such, public transportation has suffered over the years and just doesn't have the coverage, efficiency, and/or convenience of use that most Californians want or need at this point in time. It's improving but, due to various economic, political, and ecological reasons, it's a long, slow process.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Teslabe, I live in Panorama City.

Zombie, back in the day, the big three automakers wanted to make SoCal (read: Los Angeles) the center of car culture. There were payoffs, bribes, and the Pacific Electric (a.k.a. The Red Car) was dismantled, as well as Angels Flight (a funicular train). So, L.A. is in the process of playing catch-up in the public transportation area. They do a respectable job, I ride the MTA exclusively wherever I need and want to go. The MTA has the nation's largert CNG clean-air fleet, and the subway and light-rail are expanding. But it's going to take some time to catch up to New York City and Chicago. Even BART.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

seaQuest said:


> Teslabe, I live in Panorama City.


It may not be worth the drive, although it's not that far, Smith Brother's is far better and much closer to you, just my opinion.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

teslabe said:


> It may not be worth the drive, although it's not that far, Smith Brother's is far better and much closer to you, just my opinion.


Which is why I kick it at Kit Kraft. If it's on Canoga north of Sherman Way, that sounds like it's just up the street from Brick Price's Wonderworks.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

seaQuest said:


> If it's on Canoga north of Sherman Way, that sounds like it's just up the street from Brick Price's Wonderworks.


It's right here......:thumbsup:


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

Geino-- Looks like I'll have to take a road trip to the Old sled works again. I would like to point out as a way of getting people to stop by to see your stand and make the trip [its about an hour for me] is to mention that they have the coolest 'malt shop ' right out of the 50s and a very cool array of vintage pinball machines and electro-mechanical shooters, grip testers and some of those weird amusement devices from the 50s-70s. But nothing from the 80s and beyond. What a great flashback !! All playable for a quarter. I spend as much time in the 'old time arcade' as I do browsing the antiques. Also, there are the old sleds displayed and the tools the used to make said sleds. Its gotta be one of the coolest antique co-ops I've ever been in.Now that theres models there - all the better! I have no stock in this place nor do i work there but I would highly recommend making it a day with your lady [if she likes antiques]. I once purchased a Rommels Rod built up at the Old Sled Works for $35 about 10 years ago [ before the repop] . I look forward to seeing your stand , Geino. Thanks for the tip off !!!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> They do encourage it, but it's an uphill battle. In my experience California, perhaps more than any other U.S. state, is very car-centric; people don't want to give up their cars in favor of slow, uncomfortable, overcrowded buses.


 There's no difference here either! It kills me to see how many would rather drive than give up their car or truck all in the name of convenience (snob appeal). 

~ Chris​


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Dyonisis said:


> There's no difference here either! It kills me to see how many would rather drive than give up their car or truck all in the name of convenience (snob appeal).
> 
> ~ Chris​


Mostly because my car goes where I want to go, when I want to go, 24 hours a day. Most people like that freedom.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

You can also take a taxi cab - 24 hours a day. No loss of freedom. There's also carpooling. People are just too used to their "freedoms" that they take for granted everyday!


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, I found out Jans has decided to stay in business. This is good news I thought Collette was closing down but I'm glad to hear they are staying open. Especially since many hobby shops have gone out of business. I don't want to see another one go out.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Guy Schlicter said:


> Hi Folks, I found out Jans has decided to stay in business. This is good news I thought Collette was closing down but I'm glad to hear they are staying open. Especially since many hobby shops have gone out of business. I don't want to see another one go out.


Good news indeed! I hope they can keep it going and grow. How do we get kids interested in actually building and creating something?!!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Guy Schlicter said:


> Hi Folks, I went shopping at Jans Hobby Shop today and saw the owner who I have known for some time. I was looking for a color of Polly Scale Paint and Collette told me that people aren't doing it like they used to and I think she said its discontinued. Then she dropped the big bombshell, at the end of this year Jans will be closing down shop. Her son who is a professional Model builder has had enough. The taxes are killing her Collette told me and they aren't taking in enough business to cover the rent. This is NYC and we are down to one shop in Manhattan called the Red Caboose and Al said he is staying open. He too was shocked about Jans Hobby Shop closing. No question its a bad day and a substantial hit for the Hobby Business. Luckily I have every thing I need but I will now take a few more trips to buy everything I need before Jans closes. Now I can say its looking bad for the model industry. Its almost gone here in N.Y.C. and I'm sad. Guy Schlicter.



*is Village Comics still around?? They were on bleeker or Sullivan street when I lived in New York City. They had a very good selection of Model kits, and alot of other great stuff as well as paints and supplies.

Z
*


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

any one remeber a catalog from the 70s called Auto World. it had all kinds of model car kits plus lots of tools for doing motor blocks.
a few years later i tryed to get a newer catalog. but they had switched to all full size 'real cars'.
i have wondered if any other com. has the same type of stuff now days?


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

edward 2 said:


> any one remeber a catalog from the 70s called Auto World. it had all kinds of model car kits plus lots of tools for doing motor blocks.
> a few years later i tryed to get a newer catalog. but they had switched to all full size 'real cars'.
> i have wondered if any other com. has the same type of stuff now days?


I used to buy their catalog all the time. I think is was quarterly, or twice a year? I remember they had this device for painting pinstripes on model cars. You filled a bottle with paint and this thing had wheels and you dragged it along the surface of the model leaving a thin line of paint. Of course, if you were well-caffienated (as I often was), it would affect the straightness of your line.


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

It just goers to show if there is not a large customer base businesses can not survive. prime example is look what Redbox has done to all of the chain movie rental stores. They are pretty much becoming extinct also.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

eradicator178 said:


> It just goers to show if there is not a large customer base businesses can not survive. prime example is look what Redbox has done to all of the chain movie rental stores. They are pretty much becoming extinct also.


Well, I'd argue that Red Box is just the last gasp of that business model. I never use Red Box, either. Streaming is the real "new business model" which will replace physical rentals. Red Box is just the last way to make physical rental competitive... by reducing all overhead costs to he bare minimum (by eliminating service). It's like the "self checkout lane" taken to the extreme.

Streaming is easier and more convenient than Red Box, though. It's all I do now.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

CLBrown said:


> Well, I'd argue that Red Box is just the last gasp of that business model. I never use Red Box, either. Streaming is the real "new business model" which will replace physical rentals. Red Box is just the last way to make physical rental competitive... by reducing all overhead costs to he bare minimum (by eliminating service). It's like the "self checkout lane" taken to the extreme.
> 
> Streaming is easier and more convenient than Red Box, though. It's all I do now.


The problem with that is that not everyone has access to it, but the redbox rentals make a huge share of video rentals. I understand it's more convenient to use "streaming video" as they call it, but there are _still _people who have to use dial up providers to get the internet. This makes it impossible to use! These same people have trouble getting big pictures to appear on their screens - imagine what it would be like trying to watch a movie with sucky dial up! :freak:

~ Chris​


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Just found out recently that AAA Hobbies in Marietta, GA, has closed it's doors.
They specialized pretty much totally on plastic kits and accessories.
It was also the meeting place for many years of the local IPMS.
Sad... but at least there's a Hobbytown USA in Kennesaw that has a lot of models and supplies. However, their kit prices are just too high and they won't match online pricing...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

SteveR said:


> Not having enough business to cover the rent was also an issue, wasn't it? Sometimes low demand kills businesses.


Video games have killed modeling more then anything.

Kids don't want to build stuff. Heck, even leggos are made in kits that dictate how you make things now. Where's the imagination in that?
Parents and kids rarely see each other, even at dinner. Everyone goes into their own room and turns on their big flatscreen TV on.

I love video games and movies/tv too. But there has to be a limit to everything.

I'm sorry to hear about your local shop Guy. 

My favorite one moved out to the suburbs, and I can still make the trip, but it's not the same.


----------



## J_Indy (Jan 28, 2013)

Dyonisis said:


> The problem with that is that not everyone has access to it, but the redbox rentals make a huge share of video rentals. I understand it's more convenient to use "streaming video" as they call it, but there are _still _people who have to use dial up providers to get the internet. This makes it impossible to use! These same people have trouble getting big pictures to appear on their screens - imagine what it would be like trying to watch a movie with sucky dial up! :freak:
> 
> ~ Chris​



It is a disgrace that in the country where the internet was created that the U.S. has such slow and expensive access compared to other countries (like S. Korea, Japan, Netherlands,....)

IMO it is because companies have managed to stifle competition (i.e. Capitalism) and use their position to suck the blood out of consumers with high fees while investing little in improvements (except maybe their yearly bonuses).

S. Koreans can get almost 200x's the speed of the avg U.S. household at 1/2 the monthly price.

This is where I think the comm system needs to be treated like Interstate Highways. If Eisenhower could build those, we should be able to throw off the vampires who are holding back the country's progress and do the same with broadband.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Video games have killed modeling more then anything...Kids don't want to build stuff...


Video games are only a part of it. Today's youth simply has more options when it comes to how to spend their spare time. All manner of electronic devices (i.e., Video games, computers and the Internet, cell phones, iPods, iPads--the list is almost endless), cable and satellite television, DVD/Blu-Ray players, and so on; things that many of us didn't have when we were kids because they didn't exist yet.

Unfortunately, all of these things have fed into and propagated the need for instant gratification, which is one of the reasons kids (and many adults) "don't want to build stuff". If they can't have it right now, they don't want anything to do with it; patience is almost non-existent.

To be honest, if I were born 30 years later I'd probably be right there with them.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> If they can't have it right now, they don't want anything to do with it; patience is almost non-existent.


I think you've nailed it. Few people I've met these days exhibit much patience with handmade crafts and hobbies (of which model making is one), but fortunately they still exist even among the young.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> Video games are only a part of it. Today's youth simply has more options when it comes to how to spend their spare time. All manner of electronic devices (i.e., Video games, computers and the Internet, cell phones, iPods, iPads--the list is almost endless), cable and satellite television, DVD/Blu-Ray players, and so on; things that many of us didn't have when we were kids because they didn't exist yet.
> 
> Unfortunately, all of these things have fed into and propagated the need for instant gratification, which is one of the reasons kids (and many adults) "don't want to build stuff". If they can't have it right now, they don't want anything to do with it; patience is almost non-existent.
> 
> To be honest, if I were born 30 years later I'd probably be right there with them.



Agreed. 

As I was saying earlier, families themselves have been splintered by technology. Everyone goes into their own room and turns on their big flatscreen TV on.

The kids have a 32" or 42" TV in each of their rooms, Mom has a TV in both the kitchen and home office, study, etc. There's a humongous TV in the living room and/or man cave and nobody gets together to do almost anything.

I remember being excited to get a 13" Black & White TV for my room back when the biggest set you could get was a 26" console. 

But I still had to show up for breakfast and dinner and I actually had to talk to my parents occassionally.

So much for the promise of technology. 

Instead of making everyone more productive, it tends to cause most people to have the attention span of a gnat.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Wow. I still watch hockey games with my dad or sometimes we all watch a movie together. We often have extended conversations almost every day. And we usually eat meals together. Sometimes dad even helps me with some of my own projects or I help him with his.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Warped9 said:


> Wow. I still watch hockey games with my dad or sometimes we all watch a movie together. We often have extended conversations almost every day. And we usually eat meals together. Sometimes dad even helps me with some of my own projects or I help him with his.


Same here, we still watch TV as a family even with one girl in college and the other closing out here High School years. Sometimes they watch the silly stuff I like, "Star Trek" and "Lost in Space" and sometimes I watch, "Say Yes to the Dress" and "What Not to Wear" with them. We also sit down to eat almost every meal together when we are all home together, which is most nights of the week.

It is all about priorities. Technology is a tool and like all tools it must be used properly or it won't work. The more skilled the parent is at weilding that technology, the better the finished product will be with the next generation.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Warped9 said:


> I think you've nailed it. Few people I've met these days exhibit much patience with handmade crafts and hobbies (of which model making is one), but fortunately they still exist even among the young.


Agreed. My oldest likes to build Mecha models. But, he doesn't want to get into painting them. Fair enough. I'm just happy that he will do something with his hands. My middle son thinks that my model building/shop work is interesting, but he just doesn't have the patience for it (his own words). My youngest son loves to help me in the shop. He always wants to try the tools. And, he picks it up fast.


----------



## J_Indy (Jan 28, 2013)

There is good tech and bad tech, and it depends how you use it.

Good tech helps free up your time to be with the people you want to spend time with.

Bad tech is a treadmill - having the latest fad for fad's sake.

The power of marketing is not to be underestimated. How many things do kids today "have to have", when the reality is they don't need it at all?

You know you are on the treadmill if every year there is a "new" version of it, and the marketing gins up the lemmings to herd like sheep to the nearest watering station.

Good tech you use to improve. Bad tech uses you.


----------



## Blufusion (Jan 30, 2010)

*Another hit*

I have 2 hobby shops near me in Saint Petersburg. I don't drive but both are a bus ride away. Ralph's is on 66th St. North and he has nothing but models and Phil's is on 60th and Park Blvd. he is mostly RC but has a good collection of models as well. If I ask and they don't have it. They are immediately on the phone to order it for me. I guess i'm lucky to have both. I do order off the net. But I will go out of my way to shop at each. Reason is I can ask questions and get answers .


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Then that is the fault of the parents who buy the "tools" their kids don't need, and not the fault of the kids. "No" is not a four letter word and kids will not need years of therapy if they hear it too often.....despite what pop culture tells them!!


----------



## Blufusion (Jan 30, 2010)

Amen to that RSN. I don't need therapy I have my models to build and they are cheaper as going to the doctor. And they don't judge you.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

In the "Big Picture" called life, if people didn't buy enough Twinkies to keep them in business, what chance does a Hobby Shop have?! Things change, no matter how much we don't like it. There used to be a half a dozen shops around town that I could choose from, now there is only one.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Blufusion said:


> Amen to that RSN. I don't need therapy I have my models to build and they are cheaper as going to the doctor. And they don't judge you.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Hear hear!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Blufusion said:


> Amen to that RSN. I don't need therapy I have my models to build and they are cheaper as going to the doctor. And they don't judge you.


Are you sure?

A certain shaggy dog avatared member here has a Lara Croft model he swears is always giving him the stink eye.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Once again, I bring up that episode of "James May's Toy Stories" where he got a group of schoolchildren involved at building a lifesize Spitfire. After the experience, the vast majority of them said they'll take up the hobby.

We just need to figure out a way to get them involved and let nature take its course, and one thing that kids can't resist is a challenge.


----------



## J_Indy (Jan 28, 2013)

Marketers manipulate the wants and desires of children because they tend to be more impressionable and become salespeople for product to their parents.

As adults, the approach is too obvious, which basically boils down to evolutionary biology - Fighting, Feeding, Fleeing, and Fornicating (the polite terminology  )

The marketer tries either to appeal to one of those basic instincts, or failing that, insinuate his product as an addendum. Usually this includes a "status" component.

Since we have intellectual and creative pursuits as human beings, anything extra we choose to incorporate beyond our basic biology should be considered carefully, not be dictated by marketers.

This is, however, very difficult to explain to children who are inundated by ads and also under peer pressure.


----------



## Paper Hollywood (Nov 2, 2011)

Since returning attention to models after attending to other things for a couple of decades, what struck me immediately is that much of the models available today seemed to be aimed at modelers from _my_ generation, still. I mean, it seems like most product lines consist greatly of products continued from the 1960s or new models with 1960s subjects (The Munsters, Batman, etc). I realize now that I grew up during the golden age of the model kit hobby, but it is saddening there isn't more focus on the younger modeler. I wonder what will be left of it in 20-30 years.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Well, models of newer subjects have been released. The question is how well did they do?


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Blufusion said:


> I don't need therapy I have my models to build and they are cheaper as going to the doctor. And they don't judge you.



But they task you, they task you...


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

Proper2 said:


> But they task you, they task you...


Khan Noonian Singh approves...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Paper Hollywood said:


> Since returning attention to models after attending to other things for a couple of decades, what struck me immediately is that much of the models available today seemed to be aimed at modelers from _my_ generation, still. I mean, it seems like most product lines consist greatly of products continued from the 1960s or new models with 1960s subjects (The Munsters, Batman, etc). I realize now that I grew up during the golden age of the model kit hobby, but it is saddening there isn't more focus on the younger modeler. I wonder what will be left of it in 20-30 years.


That's because they realize we older modelers are the ones keeping the hobby alive for now, so they're producing kits that will keep us interested. When we start dying off and the next generation of modelers steps up (hopefully), they'll probably start catering to them. Or the hobby will die with us; time will tell.


----------



## Paper Hollywood (Nov 2, 2011)

Actually, the next generation of modelers are probably the young people now doing _computer_ modeling. In a decade or so every hobbyist who wants one will have a 3D printer in the house. The skill and effort will be in creating the virtual model, then they'll print it out fully finished and put it on the shelf.

We're probably just the last generation of gluers, puttiers and painters.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Paper Hollywood said:


> Actually, the next generation of modelers are probably the young people now doing _computer_ modeling. In a decade or so every hobbyist who wants one will have a 3D printer in the house. The skill and effort will be in creating the virtual model, then they'll print it out fully finished and put it on the shelf.


 Not 'probably'. Definitely.


> We're probably just the last generation of gluers, puttiers and painters.


When the cyber terrorists crash the cloud & licenced net connections & remote device enablers, WE will still be able to make a model with stuff from our shelves.:thumbsup:


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> Not 'probably'. Definitely.When the cyber terrorists crash the cloud & licenced net connections & remote device enablers, WE will still be able to make a model with stuff from our shelves.:thumbsup:


Heck yeah!! That's all that matters!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Paper Hollywood said:


> Actually, the next generation of modelers are probably the young people now doing _computer_ modeling. In a decade or so every hobbyist who wants one will have a 3D printer in the house. The skill and effort will be in creating the virtual model, then they'll print it out fully finished and put it on the shelf.


If that's the form this hobby takes in the future, so be it. To be honest, I wish _I_ had those capabilities and resources _now_, because I can think of a few kits I'd like to have that will never be produced by anyone who currently _has_ the capabilities and resources.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Paper Hollywood said:


> Actually, the next generation of modelers are probably the young people now doing _computer_ modeling. In a decade or so every hobbyist who wants one will have a 3D printer in the house. The skill and effort will be in creating the virtual model, then they'll print it out fully finished and put it on the shelf.
> 
> We're probably just the last generation of gluers, puttiers and painters.


For the life of me, I don't know what you're talking about......


----------



## Blufusion (Jan 30, 2010)

RedBox was 1st tested at the Mc Donalds in Bowie Md. at the drive thru in 2002 . I had just moved there and when we 1st saw it. I said neat Idea. I should have invested in it. But Didn't. I went to work for XM Satellite Radio in Oct of 2001. It was a great idea and a great service and it had more customers than Sirius ever had before they were bought out by Sirius. But I was given stock options when I started and if anyone knows how they work. It was a great thing. I was able to buy more shares at the price on the day I was hire on. Long story short. They went up to 9 times for what I paid for them I cashed out and I retired. Not rich, not poor. But just damn lucky.. The weird thing about XM was not 6 months after we started service a little thing called the Ipod came out and the company saw the writing on the wall. It's sad that local hobby shops are dying I love going into a look and buy. I want to touch and decide if I want to buy it. The 2 I have are GREAT and they are worth the bus ride to get there. And one more note. Everything we have done and own in this house was paid for in cash. No credit cards or payments. My parents gave me the great lesson if you want it work for it and get the satisfaction that you have earned it. Most parents but not all are buying these things for their kids for several reason i.e.. Keeping up with the Jones, trying to buy their childrens love and the worse one of all. Giving them something they didn't have as a child and trying to live their lost childhood thru them.


----------

